# Data ONTAP (for IBM product): Looking to download ver. 7.2.7P1 for N3300



## rickyjo (Jun 24, 2008)

Good morning everyone! 
I have a stupid problem, I have a N3300 that needs Data ONTAP upgraded to solve a minor problem (problem is a known bug in 7.2.5, the version we are running). It seems I cannot acquire this product from NetApp like one normally would because the product is sold by IBM. Does anybody have any idea how to get the software (and firmware) from IBM? We do not have a support contract, otherwise I would ask them. 
I probably need Data ONTAP version 7.2.7P1, but may instead decide on 7.3.7 as my research continues (those release notes are about 180 pages!). 

I tried to get this from the NetApp site, but it's denying me permission and this model # does not appear on the site. IBM wants nothing to do with it because we only have hardware support. 

IBM Machine Type: 2859-A10

Please let me know if you need any other information.


----------

